

Hey AP How About Running A Real News Web Site? - transburgh
http://daggle.com/080624-194903.html

======
smoody
"That's the home page of your web site. Where's the news? Where are the
articles? Where's the FRONT PAGE!!! You know, like a newspaper front page that
shows me the top articles of the day. Surely you've heard of front pages of
this style."

Uh... that's not their business model and doing what the author suggests would
certainly upset their content distribution partners. That would put them in
competition with the companies that pay them very well for their stories and
as such would be a short-sighted approach. And, despite not showing news on
their home page, I'm guessing AP is doing a whole lot better financially than
the newspapers that do what you're suggesting.

More upsetting is their attempt (successful I think?) to own the news that
they break for a certain period of time.

